# Hay up



## rickytractors (Apr 25, 2009)

Hay up to you all

just found your forum and so far looks great. Love mosquitos at the mo doing reserch on KB482 XD-G 139sqd raf upwood. Stuck at the moment cos plane overshoot on landing on the 14-09-1945 wheel droped in to foot deep dyke at RAF COSFORD and nobody can tell me if she was sraped or not. Also valenter at the IWM DUXFORD repairing tank. Richard


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2009)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to our home.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site.

Word of warning....there may be a few of us forumites descending on Duxford at Flying Legends...should be easy to spot !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Yozimbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Just don't be a one-post-wonder !

Charles


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,mate..


----------

